# [By Demand] Digit May 2006 DVD/CD



## FatBeing (Mar 27, 2006)

Begin!


----------



## soham (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for Acrobat 3D but 3ds Max 8 should have been included. I was the first to request last time and even so this time. Hope you provide it with the may issue. Also a fast track on Case Modding or Ethical Hacking would be great. Please bring more hardware reviews as you did earlier.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 27, 2006)

What else.. this is the buzzword.. in the open source section to us poor souls with datacaps.. FEDORA CORE 5 !!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes! Fedora Core 5


----------



## RCuber (Mar 27, 2006)

3ds MAX 8 here also


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 27, 2006)

Another for Fedora Core 5 Please.

And 3DS Max, jus felt like i should start learning animation...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 27, 2006)

Raboo already said, 3D Max cannot be given, infact no autodesk application can be given, digit is not allowed to


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2006)

One more vote for FC 5.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 28, 2006)

*OpenOffice.org* Hindi Version

to download and include in the CD/DVD go to this link please

*www.ildc.gov.in/htm/boo.htm


----------



## Tapomay (Mar 28, 2006)

1. Corel Photo Album 6

2. WordPerfect Office X3

3. InterVideo Home Theater 2 Platinum 

4. Ulead Photoimpact 11

5. Magix MP3 Maker 10

6. Microsoft Expression Graphic Designer 2006 

7. InterVideo DiscMaster 2.5 Platinum 

8. Nero 7 help-files

9. CyberLink PowerDirector

10. A good Font manager.


----------



## soham (Mar 28, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Raboo already said, 3D Max cannot be given, infact no autodesk application can be given, digit is not allowed to


*Why?*


----------



## agnels (Mar 28, 2006)

IE 7 Beta 2 Latest


----------



## FatBeing (Mar 28, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> gxsaurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In fact, nobody is allowed to distribute Autodesk demos, because if readers like their products, they're just going to hunt down cracks for them and there goes their revenue.

And considering that each copy of 3dsmax costs about 1.6 lakhs, I don't blame them.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 28, 2006)

*NOD32 Anti Virus.*

Advanced Heuristics for Worm/Virus Detection-detects worms and viruses by their behavior without a need to update a virus signature database, and provides the highest possible detection of Win32 worms, Trojans and viruses 

*Test Results from www.virusbtn.com:*

Name.........Pass....Fail

Norton........31.......6
MacAfee......24.......18
NOD32........36.......3

NOD32's three failures:

1) April 2002/SuSE Linux (all tested AVs failed that one)

2) Nov. 2000/Windows NT (most AVs tested failed that one)

3) Feb. 1998/DOS (several failed, including NAV)

News:
#ESET, a global security software company providing next-generation malware protection, today announced that their flagship product, NOD32, received its 33rd consecutive Virus Bulletin 100% award for flawless virus protection.

#"NOD32 is definitely the fastest and the most resources friendly Antivirus", as quoted in PC3 magazine. NOD32 is the perfect solution for all clients including Home Users, SMBs and Corporate

DOWNLOAD:

*u4.eset.com/eval/win/v2/nentenst.exe --- For WinXP/2000/2003/NT


----------



## soham (Mar 28, 2006)

fatbeing said:
			
		

> soham said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I download it from their website? What's the size?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes you can but whats the use of downloading a trial of 15 days? use some better sources


----------



## Chirag (Mar 29, 2006)

Lots and lots of mods for games speially gta:vc and gta:sa.

One more vote for FC 5.


----------



## maverickrohan (Mar 29, 2006)

latest version of Nero 7


----------



## True Geek (Mar 29, 2006)

chirag said:
			
		

> Lots and lots of mods for games speially gta:vc and gta:sa.
> 
> One more vote for FC 5.



lol.........chirag is demanding this from months........

he deserves it


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, he probably could have downloaded it in the same overall time taken to post these messages over the year  Still, digit isnt listening to them


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 29, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Raboo already said, 3D Max cannot be given, infact no autodesk application can be given, digit is not allowed to



Anyway,Itz just abt 100 mb, so just d'load it at  from a bb connection. U guessed it right fatbeing , i use a crack(keygen) for it. 

*trialdownload.autodesk.com/3dsmax/trial/Autodesk_3ds_Max_8.exe


My req 


Fedora core 5(not iso) in may
Suse 10 Eval DVD in Jun


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 29, 2006)

My last months demands aren't yet fulfilled so here they are:-
Please give all the things mentioned here! 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/vista.htm 

Links 
*en.softonic.com/ie/42812 
*crystalxp.zerackiel.net/bricopack-vista-inspirat.php 
*www.trucsenvrac.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6334 
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/18624804/ 
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/20903764/ 
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/21237264/ 
*www.tcmagazine.info/modules.php?modid=4&action=show&id=413 
*www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.127.htm 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=43 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=85 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=104 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=124 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=41 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?ACT=dl&id=15 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?ACT=dl&id=3 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?ACT=dl&id=8 
*www.home.no/stass/logonui.rar 
*www.wincustomize.com/ViewSkin.aspx?SID=1&SkinID=3543&LibID=32&u=0 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php? 
ACT=dl&id=7 

VISIT THE SITE MENTIONED ABOVE FOR MORE LINKS!

HOPE THAT YOU WILL GIVE THESE!!!!!

And also try to include MICROSOFT VISTA!
and VEGAS!


----------



## go4saket (Mar 29, 2006)

Please include some really good Horoscope software...

English-Hindi Dictionary
Hindi-English Dictionary


----------



## go4saket (Mar 29, 2006)

*Pinnacle Studio 10
Pinnacle Hollywood FX
Windows Vista Latest Beta Version*


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Softwares -
-------------

J2SE(TM) Development Kit 5.0 Update 6

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nero:
------

Nero 6.6.1.4 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.usw.nero.com/Nero-6.6.1.4_no_yt.exe

NeroVision Express v3.1.0.25 (or latest)
ftp://ftp1.usw.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.25_no_yt.exe

InCD v4.3.20.1 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe

Nero Media Player 1.4.0.35b (or latest)
ftp://ftp2.usw.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.35b.exe

Nero Burning ROM 7.0.8.2 (or latest)
ftp://ftp2.usw.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.8.2_eng_no_yt.exe

Nero 7 Help Files (or latest)
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_chm_eng.exe
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_pdf_eng.exe

Nero 6 Help Files

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Drivers:
---------

nVidia Forceware Drivers v84.21 (WinXP)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/84.21/84.21_forceware_winxp2k_english_whql.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Games -
---------

Far Cry Patch v1.31
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.31.exe

Far Cry Patch v1.32
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.32.exe

Far Cry Patch v1.33
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.33.exe

AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry â€“ English
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673

Quake 4 Bonus Map Pack (Christmas 2005 Bonus Pack)
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4_Quakemas_Map_Pack.exe


----------



## ameto (Mar 30, 2006)

FC 5 please......

Also a few ebooks on open source sofware ....


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 30, 2006)

Yet another vote for FC5.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 30, 2006)

g_goyal2000, i guess u r askin this for months. the farcry update was given months(years) ago. i guess a pretty recent version of j2se 5 was given as well. please remove that link, its causing difficulties


----------



## mario_pant (Mar 30, 2006)

FC5, SuSE 10..... please also put some nice c++ assembler and compiler....
also give us some nice demos....
also klite codec pack FULL latest and VLC player latest...


----------



## casanova (Mar 30, 2006)

Case studies on different ERPs
Ebooks on letter writing
.NET examples from microsoft.com
Snippets for .NET
Different ebooks on .NET
Ebooks on creating bootstap loaders
Wallpapers.
WinXP themes.
Some good dvd writing s/ws (Nero utilises only 4.5gb and hence a waste of .2gb)

to be continued....


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 30, 2006)

Halo Zero

Add to that:

PhotoPlus 6
3DPlus 2
WebPlus 6
DrawPlus 4

All from freeserifsoftware.com
&
Flyakite OSX 3 
Pinnacle Studio 10 
And Plz make a Fast track on Mac


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 31, 2006)

well, here's what my wishlist would be-:
*DVD*
Packages for Gentoo -: *packages.gentoo.org/
FC 5
Norton Partition Magic
Adobe Photoshop CS2 Tryout
*ARTICLES*
On Programming, especially C++
On career options in the field of computers
*FAST TRACK*
Programming
  ==OR==
My CPU (explaining each CPU cmponenet in detail)


----------



## soham (Mar 31, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> gxsaurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link dude.
one more vote for FC5, Please try to Include Flyakite OSX 3


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 31, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> g_goyal2000, i guess u r askin this for months. the farcry update was given months(years) ago. i guess a pretty recent version of j2se 5 was given as well. please remove that link, its causing difficulties



Digit gave FarCry update in December 2004, that too v1.3.
I'm asking for updates after that version which Digit hasn't given as yet like 1.31, 1.32 & 1.33.
As for J2SE 5 update 6, Digit hasn't given it as yet. Only JRE 5 update 6 & J2SE 5 update 6 for AMD64 have been given.
Reason for asking for J2SE 5 update 6 is that it is a security update. J2SE 5 update 5 (given by Digit few months back) contained security flaws.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Mar 31, 2006)

*Nuke Platinum* + Themes

*Macromedia Flash* trial


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 31, 2006)

g_goyal2000, i just asked u to remove that 1 km long link  and just ask for j2se, they'll find the link themselves .


----------



## sujithtom (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok here goes

1) Latest Shockwave player

2) PLZ INCLUDE PLAYERS THAT CAN PLAY THE VIDEOS U PROVIDE. Last time u gave Pirates of Carribean in some kind of format i have not even heard of and it was played by none of the player I had.

3) GTA plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

4)Tutorials for PHP or XML [maybe u can make a fast track on tht.

5) *Vista Transformation Pack*


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 2, 2006)

fc5, ebooks on open source, web developing, more full version games and other latest linux distros


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 2, 2006)

*BlackICE Firewall.*

*www.iss.net/issEn/DLC/blackiceevaluation.jhtml


----------



## Digitall Charisma (Apr 2, 2006)

Please include some of my craved for softwares.

1 >>> Windows Defender
2 >>> Nero 7


Digitized Forever
Digitall Charisma...


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 2, 2006)

bunty said:
			
		

> windows XP Ser Pack 3



R u from 2007 on a time machine



			
				bunty said:
			
		

> Ea fifa 06 full



Digit doesn't give warez


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2006)

*Hello*

Please include the demos of NASCAR SIM RACING 2005 & TOCA RACE DRIVER 3.

Also latest demos available at gamespot :

Tomb Raider: Legend Demo (521.7 MB)

Condemned: Criminal Origins Demo (465.8 MB)

Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII (477.9 MB)


----------



## MysticHalo (Apr 3, 2006)

Ummm....plz plz plz...can we get a .pdf of all the Fast-Tracks released till now(14) in the next month's issue.
I would really love to have that///
//and plz get next months fastrack on jobs in the computer industry  //


----------



## kalpik (Apr 3, 2006)

Fedora core 5 DVD.. If possible, include the 64 bit version


----------



## sidshekar (Apr 3, 2006)

*TomB Raider Legend Demo*

TomB Raider Legend Demo


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 3, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> g_goyal2000, i just asked u to remove that 1 km long link  and just ask for j2se, they'll find the link themselves .



Done.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quake 4 update patch 1.1


----------



## sujithtom (Apr 4, 2006)

Plz plz plz include this

*Vista Transformation Pack 3.0*

Link: 
	
	



```
*www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Vista-Transformation-Pack.shtml
```

Plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## desertwind (Apr 4, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Fedora core 5 DVD.. If possible, include the 64 bit version



Thats a nice suggestion. x64 bit version of any latest linux distro, like FC5, OpenSUSE, Mandriva 2006 etc.,


----------



## dissel (Apr 4, 2006)

*MS Office 2007 12 beta
Windows Vista CTP February Version 
      or 
Vista Download link (not the torrent link)*


----------



## drsethi (Apr 5, 2006)

PLZ SEND *YAHOO MESSENGER 7.5 BETA.*
PLZ SEND _CRICKETERS WALLPAPERS AND ALSO OF BIKES AND CAR_S.
ALSO SEND DEMO VERSION OF GAME FIFA 2006
ALSO MAKE AN EFFORT TO SEND *CHEATBOOK 2006*


----------



## aakash (Apr 5, 2006)

One more vote for Fedora Core 5. Please do that. I am waiting .....


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> kalpik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want FC5 only, dont like other distros.. (cant do enough "kida" with other distros  ) Hehe.. Please DO include FC5 x64..


----------



## andi1984 (Apr 5, 2006)

I WANT atleast 100 female celebrity and nature wallpapers thatsall!


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Apr 5, 2006)

macromedia dreamweaver
windows defender
nero 7 ultra
kasperesky antivirus
fast tracks on cd
all on cd pls....


----------



## the deconstructionist (Apr 5, 2006)

hi, guys if u want to stay in business then only Games, Linux and freeware will save you in the broadband era. What say guys.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 5, 2006)

Fedora Core 5


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 6, 2006)

J2SE Development Kit 5.0 Update 6 with NetBeans IDE 5.0 Bundle

Realtek AC97 audio driver package a3.85
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A385.exe

QuickTime 7.0.4 Standalone Installer (or latest)
*a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20060104/qtinstall.info.apple.com/snape/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 6, 2006)

Fedora Core 64 bit edition
JAVA GUI Builders, like Sun One Studio


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 6, 2006)

open suse 10.0 or 10.1 if released by then.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 6, 2006)

tutorial section of digit forums


----------



## sujithtom (Apr 7, 2006)

Kaspersky Antivirus
Quicktime Player
Fasttrack on PHP

Can u plz plz include posters? Sloar does it why can't digit give out posters once a while?


----------



## True Geek (Apr 7, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> Can u plz plz include posters? Sloar does it why can't digit give out posters once a while?



Very nice Idea.
I'm in ur support.


----------



## Chirag (Apr 7, 2006)

Some good games. & Call of Chuthulu Demo.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 8, 2006)

Fedora 5 is a  must...


----------



## Santo (Apr 8, 2006)

*Virtualization*

Hey,
HOw about a section on Virtualization for May 2006, that seems to be a hot topic these days. Microsoft Virtualization Server RC2 and VMWare Server both of which are free. Any chance of these in the future DVD's?

Hari.


----------



## mario_pant (Apr 8, 2006)

please do not put FC5 64bit, put the i386/32Bit version...
many of us are still hanging to 32bit... and many means about 51% of us!


Fedora Core 5 32Bit


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 8, 2006)

mario_pant said:
			
		

> please do not put FC5 64bit, put the i386/32Bit version...
> many of us are still hanging to 32bit... and many means about 51% of us!
> 
> 
> Fedora Core 5 32Bit



Exactly!!

And please include it in the DVD and make it bootable. PLEASE!!!!
Burning 4-5 CDs is a pain!!

In future whatever linux distro you give please make sure that it can be installed directly from the DVD. Its a request.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 8, 2006)

PLease include Macromedia flash 8 and macromedia fireworks 8


----------



## MysticHalo (Apr 9, 2006)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> PLease include Macromedia flash 8


already given out in December issue.

BTW, can we plz have *BitDefender Internet security 9* or any other good but now slow-firewall.
*and as the motto goes...FC5*


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 9, 2006)

I need some Anti Virus softwares for Linux. Please.


----------



## sujithtom (Apr 9, 2006)

Games! Small flash games or real player games plz plz plz


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 9, 2006)

DirectX 9.0c (April 2006 Release)
*download.microsoft.com/download/3/...-9483-959d48a2d03b/directx_apr2006_redist.exe

Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends Trial Version  
*download.microsoft.com/download/9/2/b/92bc6ec9-a2d9-46bc-855d-61da496ef7e8/setup.exe

Age of Mythology: The Titans Expansion Trial Version
*download.microsoft.com/download/b/b/d/bbde69ea-6f37-469c-be1d-0234fb1116ef/AOMXTrial.exe


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 9, 2006)

AOM Titans???? Its kind-of ancient aint it?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, what can I say!!!!
I haven't played it yet.
I have AOM but not the expansion.
Wanna try the demo first & then buy it.


----------



## Techie_Geek (Apr 10, 2006)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> DirectX 9.0c (April 2006 Release)
> *download.microsoft.com/download/3/...-9483-959d48a2d03b/directx_apr2006_redist.exe
> 
> Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends Trial Version
> ...




Well I have played the RON Expansion : Thrones & Patriots , is Rise of legends the newer expansion pack ????


Both AOM and AOM Ex : AOT are way old


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah they are old but better than AOE 3 IMO


----------



## sujithtom (Apr 10, 2006)

Wat if its old? We can try it na? I support g_goyal2000  (Psst actually  I doubt my computer would be able to run the newer version thts why )


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 10, 2006)

no fc 5, as it is being shipped with different mag, so please give opensuse 10.0 or 10.1 if released by then.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 10, 2006)

^^ Which magazine? Please i'd like to know.. If you dont wanna tell here, then PM me


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 10, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ Which magazine? Please i'd like to know.. If you dont wanna tell here, then PM me



with linux for you mag


----------



## sujithtom (Apr 10, 2006)

Then I will get it soon


----------



## kalpik (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## kirankiran (Apr 11, 2006)

*Adobe photoshop 9 cs2*

Please include Adobe photoshop 9 cs2 in the may issue....
i think it is long due.


----------



## sujithtom (Apr 14, 2006)

Plz add MSN messengers latest version


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 14, 2006)

yes please latest messengers like yahoo,msn , indiatimes etc..
after all they all r free


----------

